# Finally joined the DD bass club!!!



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

Was on my way back from College Station with my yak in the truck and was back and forth about swinging by Coleto Creek for a few hours of bassin. Drizzling on and off but decided what the heck. Dang glad I decided to try and stuck it out. Had just released a 5-6 lb catfish and 3 casts later thought I had another until it came up shaking its head. 5 oz short of the lake record at 12 lb 3 oz. Released and swam away strong to grow and lay her eggs. Not bad from a yak!!! Caught on an Academy square bill crank bait in 10-12 ft of water.







[/URL]







[/URL]


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Congrats...that is a HUGE fish. What a beauty...


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Thats a Beautiful bass. Congrats on a fine catch.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Wow. Congratz!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!......what a toad!!!!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats....still trying to get into that club myself. Good thing you stopped to fish!!!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Wooo! Nice work!


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow. Just Wow! Congrats and thanks for the great pictures!


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

lmgreeri said:


> ... thought I had another until it came up shaking its head. 5 oz short of the lake record at 12 lb 3 oz.


Wow! I bet that got the adrenalin flowing!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Congrats bass of a lifetime..I hope you can do it again I know you will have fun Trying..That smirk/smile tells it all!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Buddy of mine has a 10 lb on the wall from there very nice man


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

As Loy would say; you never know unless you go!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Beautiful fish.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

outstanding. DD is on my bucket list. couple over 8 pounds but that DD is so hard.


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

redduck said:


> outstanding. DD is on my bucket list. couple over 8 pounds but that DD is so hard.


Yeah I gotta tell you I was beginning to think it just wasn't in the cards for me! It was my goal to do it before I turned 50. Just slipped it in under the wire.

Now I can knock myself out trying for that Share A Lunker...Hahaa. I really thought this girl might make it while towing her to some scales. Even sweeter doing it from a kayak.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratulations! That is a great catch! Even moreso from a yak!


----------



## handydan (Nov 8, 2012)

Very nice!! Is that DD stand for DA ****?


----------



## JReich (Feb 10, 2015)

That's awesome, congratulations!


----------



## ALL OUT OUTFITTERS (Apr 21, 2010)

Great catch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

What a Bass! you will be riding that high for a long time. The best part of the story is you talked yourself into going fishing when it was easy to skip it.


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

Holy cow! Thats a hog, congrats!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Very, very nice!! Congratz!!
My buddy was just on Coleto & caught the **** outta dem, 42 if I recall.
You found the big girl!!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

That is an awesome fish. Congrats

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Scott (Jan 31, 2015)

lmgreeri said:


> Was on my way back from College Station with my yak in the truck and was back and forth about swinging by Coleto Creek for a few hours of bassin. Drizzling on and off but decided what the heck. Dang glad I decided to try and stuck it out. Had just released a 5-6 lb catfish and 3 casts later thought I had another until it came up shaking its head. 5 oz short of the lake record at 12 lb 3 oz. Released and swam away strong to grow and lay her eggs. Not bad from a yak!!! Caught on an Academy square bill crank bait in 10-12 ft of water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Fish Old Boy!!!! **** it.......


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

What a catch!!! That belly.... wow! How nervous were you when you 1st saw her prior to landing that beauty?


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> What a catch!!! That belly.... wow! How nervous were you when you 1st saw her prior to landing that beauty?


Uhhh knowing I finally had a monster double digit bass, was in a kayak and had decided to leave my landing net behind at the truck that day....VERY!
I could see she was hooked good but with 12 lb mono raking back and forth over her teeth during a fairly long fight I knew it could end in a flash.


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

What a fish! I bet you sure are glad you stopped and wet a line! Congrats!


----------



## BSchulte (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats man! I was out there that morning doing a little trolling for some whities or a stripe. Saw a couple yaks. Sounds like you had much better luck than me!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome fish. Congrats to you. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sweet fish! Congrats!


----------

